# Can anyone recommend the status of electronics engineering



## Layesh P V (1 mo ago)

First time on this platform, I am Trying to move from India (Kerala) to Australia. So I want to know,
State Board of technical education, Kerala University (regular) is accredited by Engineer's Australia?


----------

